# SPECIAL THREAD: Schedule Change Alerts



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

With live sport causing very late changes to schedules, I thought it may be worth trying out an ALERT thread. The US have a whole forum for it.

If you are aware of a very late schedule change, or spot an error on TiVo for tomorrow's tv which is unlikely to be corrected in time - then post it in this thread.

If the error is sometime in the future after tomorrow - then please post it in SPECIAL THREAD: EPG Listings & Data Errors


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Wed 6pm - BBC1/BBC2 swapping programmes to keep Wimbledon on BBC1.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Fri 6pm - BBC1/BBC2 swapping programmes to keep Wimbledon on BBC1.

Other changes likely.


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Today's ESPN schedule has turned out to be totally wrong on TiVo.

DTM started at 11.45 not 12.45 (so have missed first hour of the programme and half the race). 

FIA GT1 appears to be at 16.00 not 14.30

AFL at 13.30 not 16.00.

Total mess really


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

ESPN/ESPN HD schedule wrong again today, the Live: DTM at 12:45 has gone missing and the previous programme is showing all through the slot so it's like it is not in the guide.

That's two DTM events in a row that VM TiVo has failed on, I also missed the British GT on Channel 4 yesterday as the programme title changed *again*.

This is rubbish...


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Saturdays 11:30 Click has been pre-empted by the Oslo tragedy. There's another showing in the wee small hours tomorrow.


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

Formula 1 series link on BBC One HD has failed. 

*^&% thing! None of the stuff I've reported using the tool has been fixed either, this VM TiVo is so unreliable now!! Major thumbs down.


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

In fact all series links have failed "Won't record" "No longer in programme guide".

Every single one!


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

when was your last connection? i'm hoping that this is just a glitch in the indexing phase which, if we leave it an hour post last connection, will correct itself.

probably forlorn but there aint no harm in hoping.


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like TiVo is COMPLETELY BROKEN. No planned recordings after the late EPG update this morning. Off to watch F1 and Tour De France live.


----------



## Adder (Oct 26, 2002)

sjp said:


> when was your last connection? i'm hoping that this is just a glitch in the indexing phase which, if we leave it an hour post last connection, will correct itself.
> 
> probably forlorn but there aint no harm in hoping.


The bad connection finished at 9:04, last series link recording was 9 till 9.30am, nothing recorded since so missed Click and F1 so far.

Have done a forced connection in the last 15 mins. Have reset today's recordings as one offs, disaster for people who are out or on holiday.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

so my wait an hour was utter desperation, guessed it might be hoped it wasn't 

being dealt with here...

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/no-new-EPG-data-yesterday-or-today/td-p/616345﻿


----------



## Mizake (Dec 21, 2001)

Hello

The link didn't work - "unexpected error" message on the page. 

I'm having the same problem. I missed Top Gear tonight and loads of programs yesterday that I hadn't realised, all with the same message that it was no longer in the program guide. Tried restarting Tivo which didn't make any difference. Have now forced a connection - the last successful being on Saturday early hours. It's to the loading info bit is slowing going up so perhaps this will sort the problem.

Mizake


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

it will but it'll be a while before it's all indexed and sorted


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Tonight&#8217;s (Thu 13th Oct) episode of USA X Factor &#8211; Judges Homes Part 1 &#8211; was cancelled in the US last night - so has been replaced on ITV2 by:

SIMON COWELL UNCUT: PIERS MORGAN LIFE STORIES


----------

